# Dunn & Reath Satellite



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)




----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

sharp looking car there! :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE paint job! 

Any engine shots?


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

-Hemi- said:


> NICE paint job!
> 
> Any engine shots?


the resin Satellite body sits on a shortened Polar Lights chassis :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE! I did not realize that the body was a resin casting to retro-fit a standard chassis! 

NICE work tho!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Really nice job, paint work is beautiful!


----------

